

Litecoin and Bitcoin on same infrastructure - CatheryneN
http://www.coindesk.com/blockcypher-update-gyft-litecoin/

======
taariqlewis
Congratulations! More infrastructure coverage!

~~~
CatheryneN
Thanks - you're the best!

